# CPT 36581 PTFE Graft



## JJOHN0312 (Nov 26, 2013)

I am needing some information on this CPT code 36581, preferably parent codes that can be billed with this add-on code. Any information is helpful because I am working a denial that says it wasn't billed with the correct code. I used 35661.

Thank u,

Josie J


----------

